# Advice on coloring hair at home Please



## lauren006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

My hair is currently blonde.  I have been going to my hair stylist for years and gotten weaves.  It is still not as blonde as I want it but my girl won't go any blonder.  I was thinking about buying light blonde hair dye from the stor and putting highlights in myself.  Do you think it would be a bad idea or too dangerous?  

Also, how bad would it be if I all-over dyed my blonde hair with a lighter blonde color from a box at home?  I have done that before when I was younger.  Except i had brunette hair and then dyed it straight to blonde.  It turned out orange but I thought that since my hair is currently blonde that it wouldn't turn out that way.  

Any advice would be awesome.  Thanks!

-Lauren

Oh yeah and here is a photo of my current hair color.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 6, 2009)

It depends on how much lighter you want to go. If you already have color in your hair, trying to dye it lighter may not work because clor cannot lift color. That is why your hair turned orange when you tried to go from brown to blonde. It wouldn't be "bad" to do your hair color at home, I do it all of the time! It's really not that hard! Could you post a picture of how light you want to go?


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a natural blond who is always coloring her hair in different shades of blond  And I do it myself. 
I never did highlights because I already have them, but I'm a pro applying all over color.
I love your current shade of blond, for me it's perfect! But if you would like to change, I would buy Garnier Nutrisse or Revlon Colorsilk if you want a hair dye without ammonia (only the Revlon doesn't have ammonia). 
You already have a light shade of blond, so I think it would be ok if you choose I lighter shade  I'm always going darker and lighter and I never had a problem with that. 
I hope this was helpfully, you can go to their websites and see the shades that you possibly want. If you need help choosing a shade or if you have more questions you can always ask me


----------



## lauren006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Your very helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since my hair does have highlights and there are a couple diff. colors of blondes in it, do you think it would make my hair look weird if I dyed it an all over blonde?



This is color is kind of what I want.  Not exactly but pretty light like that.  

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/_us/_en/default.aspx#page=top{userdata//d+d//|overlay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roductdetail//objectid+HCo7_33//|main:diagnostichaircolorresults_recommend_1step//twoweekoverlay+no;twoboxmessage+no;type+aoc;recoty  pe+Y;howtos+LOP_ART_169.LOP_ART_046.LOP_ART_013.LO  P_VID_037.LOP_ART_061.LOP_VID_022.LOP_ART_032.LOP_  ART_099.LOP_ART_015.LOP_ART_112;products+HCo7_33.H  Co7_34.HCo7_29//|diagnostic|media:_blank|nav}


----------



## User38 (Aug 6, 2009)

From the pic you posted, it would seem that a light blonde shade DIY would work.. except anything too ashy as it seems you have an ash base. If you go lighter, it will be stunning with a lighter base and lighter hi lites


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 6, 2009)

don't forget a simple toner afterwards can knock down any yellowy brassy tones! I did my hair blonde myself for years and years....I put in highlights, lowlights, streaks of red, and back again. I never had a scary hair falling out moment, either! once you get used to it, it's super easy. I didnt use grocery store boxed stuff though I bought professional dye and developer, paul mitchell or Wella, the latter of which you do not need a license to purchase! =D


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

I have highlights too! And with an all over hair color, it will be nice too, because you'll still have highlights so it's not a plain blond! 
Yes that color would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And even if it came out different that you want, you can always try again! There a lot of box hair dye out there, lots of good choices


----------



## lauren006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I actually just went out to the store and got some dye.  The kind I got was Loreal Paris Dream Blonde in light blonde.  It's this one:


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

I never tried that brand before!

Let us know how it turned out


----------



## lauren006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your awesome advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did it and it turned out alright.  I think it is a little lighter than my hair color I had before.  It did make my roots orangish though.  I can go to sallys and get a toner for that right?  

Here's a pic:


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks really good


----------



## lauren006 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it looks good now.  What happens though when my roots start growing out.  I know I can just use the same dye to do my roots but my original hair has weaves in it.  So will my hair look really bad over time if I just continue to dye the roots myself?  I'm not sure if this makes sense...


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 7, 2009)

honestly i would just go to a salon when my roots come in and have them do a root t/u and add more highlights if you feel like you want to be blonder. sometimes it gets tricky when roots come in doing it yourself.
btw (if you don't mind me asking), why won't your hairstylist put more blonde in your hair?
oh and i think your new blonde looks lovely - not orange to me at all!


----------



## lauren006 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well my hair lady says that if she goes any lighter then all my hair will fall out and it wont look good.  So then I went to another stylist and they said the exact same thing!  Then I dyed it at home and it's a lot lighter and my hair is really healthy feeling. So I really don't get it


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

If I were you I would to it myself... Just use the same color on your roots. It will damage your hair off course, even if you go to a salon, but if you condition and hydrate your hair with hair masks and lots of conditioner I think it would be fine... I'm always coloring my hair and it doesn't look unhealthy


----------



## dirtball (Aug 17, 2009)

its really important that you trust your hair dresser! youve been going to the same stylist "for years" and when she gave you her PROFESSIONAL advice, instead of listening, you asked the forums....some members of which are not professional colorists. what does that say to you? if both colorists you went to, told you that it was a bad idea, did you ask them to explain why? dont you think thats coincidental? im sure there was a reason. theyre not like on a secret stylist message board plotting against you posting your picture like "attention everyone, if this girl comes in your salon wanting blonde hair, say no! muaaahahahaha". some times doing things yourself is a good quick fix but now your extensions are becoming a problem. down the road this quick fix may end up costing you more money if your stylist has to color you differently now to blend in the color bands from when she colored it, you colored it, then went back to her. 

also just as a word of advice. if she told you (her client of several years) that her opinion (as a professional) was that coloring it was a bad idea, then she sees that you did it anyway yourself going against what she says.... youre saying that you dont respect or value her professional opinion and theres a good chance her attitude towards doing your hair may have changed. "if you dont care about your hair, why should i?" and shell just do whatever you ask for, regardless of what could go wrong. becase you didnt listen before, and she figures youre going to do whatever you want anyway.


----------

